# Scaffold for a spiral staircase



## hotwing7

Went to look at a mural job today, it will be awesome and I can't wait to do it but the mural is to go down a spiral staircase and the ceiling on the main level is high (well not super high they are 13ft but high enough as the spiral goes downwards lol.

The house is about 5 years old so has the original paint on the walls so the cutting at the very top was likely (definitely) done with a normal lean to ladder prior to the railings being put in.

Now they are there and looking at how narrow the stairs are (just under a foot wider than normal stairs but still pretty narrow for what it is) I am at a loss as to what to do.

A standard scaffold on two levels won't work because the spiral is to severe.

Has anyone come across this before - a ladder wedge will work for possibly the top 2 stairs with a 12ft ladder, but the further down I go the higher it gets and tbh painting a mural from a ladder like this is not what I really had in mind.

Suggestions or magicians that can make me levitate at will would be highly welcome.


----------



## robladd

HW7 welcome to the forum. Is this a painted mural or are you hanging a mural.

A pic or 2 would help in giving you some advice on your situation.

I have used these type of Genie lifts to do hung murals in the casinos in vegas.

Maybe something that you could use. Thumbs
Up!


----------



## ProWallGuy

If the client can afford it, I wouldn't hesitate to call out a scaffolding company and have them submit a price to rig it for ya.


----------



## CApainter

ProWallGuy said:


> If the client can afford it, I wouldn't hesitate to call out a scaffolding company and have them submit a price to rig it for ya.


PWG has sound advice.

Some times it's just not within our means as painters to stage for difficult access. The extra cost to either rent a piece of equipment as Rob suggested, or call in a professional scaffolding company is not only safer but will be more productive, and allow you to do the quality of work you're capable of, without compromising safety.


----------



## hotwing7

*apologies*

Yes I'm sorry it's a hand painted mural, can't use a genie (which would be awesome) as the staircase goes from the basement to the main level (without a walk out) - with no way of getting something like that at the bottom.

Don't have pics as of yet but it is similar to this that I just pulled off Google.

Haven't commited to the job til I know what my scaffold options are.


----------



## hotwing7

Yes you guys are right for sure, i'll be right on that after coffee 

All of my murals have been on straight up and down walls before, so standard rigs have been easy, got to look at the job yesterday and stood there and went "ummmmmmm errrrrrrrr" not out loud obviously


----------



## CApainter

hotwing7 said:


> Yes you guys are right for sure, i'll be right on that after coffee
> 
> All of my murals have been on straight up and down walls before, so standard rigs have been easy, got to look at the job yesterday and stood there and went "ummmmmmm errrrrrrrr" not out loud obviously


It's interesting how painters have a tendency to be overly concerned about costs to the customer at the expense of our own safety. To this day I still try to use a couple of ladder jacks and plank, or just scoot around an extension ladder because I don't want to spend the time or increase the budget needed for scaffolding or rental equipment.

It almost always creates more work for myself.


----------



## robladd

Little Giant has some really nice stuff that can get you out of a pinch.

Safety would be my concern, unless your really 
use to working off of multi- ladder systems.

The Little Giant haters will be just around the corner.

PWG made a good suggestion, I think if they 
can afford a mural they can afford to have it rigged by a scaffold co.


----------



## RH

hotwing7 said:


> Yes I'm sorry it's a hand painted mural, can't use a genie (which would be awesome) as the staircase goes from the basement to the main level (without a walk out) - with no way of getting something like that at the bottom.
> 
> Don't have pics as of yet but it is similar to this that I just pulled off Google.
> 
> Haven't commited to the job til I know what my scaffold options are.


Guess that's not what I was picturing when you said spiral staircase (I was thinking of one of those really tight metal or wood ones). If the real life one is similar to the picture, you should be able to treat it like any other staircase.


----------



## hotwing7

researchhound said:


> Guess that's not what I was picturing when you said spiral staircase (I was thinking of one of those really tight metal or wood ones). If the real life one is similar to the picture, you should be able to treat it like any other staircase.


totally hear ya (sorry for the mislead)


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Simple solution...Jet Pack.


----------



## Oden

I'd load the job with a few extension ladders, a few ladder jacks, a few sliding picks, some dunnage or stair levelers, some rope, some ladder mitts. That would do it. Easy rigging job really if you have the equipment.


----------



## RH

hotwing7 said:


> totally hear ya (sorry for the mislead)


I didn't take it as misleading - I just consider what you showed as being a curving staircase rather than a spiral one. Only terminology.


----------



## TJ Paint

ROOMINADAY said:


> Simple solution...Jet Pack.


Already on it.


----------



## RH

Those straps do* not* look comfortable. :shutup::no:


----------



## TJ Paint

researchhound said:


> Those straps do* not* look comfortable. :shutup::no:


depends on what kind of "pack" you have...


----------



## daArch

not sure if you stated how tall from bottom step to top ceiling. But my Little Giant with two leg levelers (on diagonally opposing legs) has done admirably in curved staircases. It's the model 21 that goes from a 5 foot step to a 9 foot step.

If that's not tall enough, then either a professionally rigged scaffolding or extension ladder with leg leveler.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> not sure if you stated how tall from bottom step to top ceiling. But my Little Giant with two leg levelers (on diagonally opposing legs) has done admirably in curved staircases. It's the model 21 that goes from a 5 foot step to a 9 foot step.
> 
> If that's not tall enough, then either a professionally rigged scaffolding or extension ladder with leg leveler.


Or bring in the flying monkeys. :yes:


----------



## daArch




----------



## hotwing7

can't thank you all enough - I know it may be a no brainer for some, but seriously I have never tackeld something like this which would entail being up there on a funny curve high up for the majority of the day, having to have some sort of platform for various brushes, colours (coffee!).


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

We had a job a few years ago in an old house that had a very steep and narrow winding staircase. We did not bother with ladder jacks. We just had our carpenter fasion wood levelers the same size as the steps. I think we made about 6. We just placed the extension ladder atop the old step and the lifted wood level we built. No problems. You do not need a carpenter. Just basic wood skills.


----------



## daArch

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> We had a job a few years ago in an old house that had a very steep and narrow winding staircase. We did not bother with ladder jacks. We just had our carpenter fasion wood levelers the same size as the steps. I think we made about 6. We just placed the extension ladder atop the old step and the lifted wood level we built. No problems. You do not need a carpenter. Just basic wood skills.


I know have two fives with various thicknesses of blocks. they can be easily stacked and screwed together as needed.

Last Thursday and Friday I needed to "reconfigure" my little giant in a way that I can not recommend to anyone (legal reasons). In order for my plank to clear the height of the second floor railing, the Little Giant's "back" feet needed to rest on two steps higher than it would when fully spread apart. I had to close it to the right amount and use strong rope to keep it from spreading. Yes, sounds silly and dangerous, but it worked well. (the stair risers prevented the legs form pushing together)

I will be fabricating adjustable spreaders for any future and similar needs.


----------



## Oden

Old school ladder levelers- use c clamps to clamp a two by to one leg of ur ladder. Cut the angle you need on the bottom of ur board for hard surfaces. Crank those clamps down tight now.


----------



## jenkinsray11

hotwing7 said:


> Yes I'm sorry it's a hand painted mural, can't use a genie (which would be awesome) as the staircase goes from the basement to the main level (without a walk out) - with no way of getting something like that at the bottom.
> 
> Don't have pics as of yet but it is similar to this that I just pulled off Google.
> 
> Haven't commited to the job til I know what my scaffold options are.


 Ooh it’s a great job..


----------



## 6126

So, what happened? How about an update? Did you do the job?


----------



## hotwing7

Woodland said:


> So, what happened? How about an update? Did you do the job?


Ooops sorry only just saw this. I gave her an alternate option of having 4 very large canvasses painted so she could stagger them down the stairs and if required move and seperate them in the future.

This seemed to throw everything for a loop as she has still not decided what she wants.  Women.

Not that I mind because it means I don't have to deal with the issue til she makes her mind up


----------



## daArch

since this thread was given last rites, I had an opportunity to tweak the manner of adjusting the open spread of my Little Giant. I made some plywood spreaders that clamp tightly onto the rails. At the end of each spreader is a block of wood for extra security that it won't open up and toss me down the stairs. Those wood block are cut to fit in the channels of the legs of my 8 foot step. Thus, if needed I can reduce the spread of it's feet to fit in tight and tall entry ways and also puts me closer to the wall. 

_*Do not try this at home or your own job site. Only a damn fool would do this. Ladders are built to exacting and safe specifications and untrained tradespeople should not jury rig them to perform out of spec.*_


----------

